# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Paroxetine

## Bryan

Hey allemaal

De huisarts heeft me vandaag paroxetine voorgeschreven. Ik moest al 1 tablet van hem innemen, maar toen ik de bijwerkingen las, voelde in mij er niet meer zo prettig bij dat ik deze moet innemen. Hij zei dat ik niet zomaar mocht stoppen met de medicatie. Nu was mijn vraag of het effectief kwaad zou kunnen moest ik nu beslissen om er toch niet mee verder te gaan?

Bryan

----------

